# Sweet Spiral Ham



## redneck69 (Nov 26, 2012)

I did a spiral ham for Turkey day...i've done plenty in the past, but i think this one turned out the best..in my opinion.

for the glaze i used a stick and a half of butter

1 cup dark brown sugar

1/2 cup maple syrup

1/2 cup honey

2 table spoons cinnamon

i melted the butter in a bowl and added the cinnamon and mixed together, i also nuked the syrup and honey so it would be easier to pour and measure out.

after putting the ham in a tin and putting some skewers in it, i separated out the the layers of ham so the glaze and smoke could get in.

i poured the mixture of butter and cinnamon on 1st, than i poured on the syrup and honey, after that i put the brown sugar on top and placed in my offset barrel smoker..which was at 225 degrees

i used mesquite and cherry wood for flavor but mainly cherry wood

i kept it in the smoker for about 3 hours and basted about every 30 min

i hope you enjoy the pics....













a.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Nov 26, 2012






this was about an hour and half into the smoke













b.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Nov 26, 2012






about two and a half hours into the smoke













c.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Nov 26, 2012






pulled out sitting on my counter 













d.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Nov 26, 2012






the portion i kept for myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















e.jpg



__ redneck69
__ Nov 26, 2012






the portion i took to my families for Turkey Day

Thank you for looking!!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ham looks great Thumbs Up


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you Jrod


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

That looks great I am doing one of the bonless one here soon that smokin Husker gave recipe for. I have done a few of the spiral cuts and luv them kids and wife said never put one in oven agian. Great job.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 26, 2012)

i agree..never in the oven..i've done a few in my MES 40 but it does not compare to my off set barrel smoker


----------



## dad of four (Nov 26, 2012)

Any details on the ham itself?

What kind was it, where did you buy it, etc?
Was it pre-sliced?


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 26, 2012)

i picked the ham up at Walmart, came in a purple wrapper with the plastic net around it..can't remember the name brand..and yes it comes pre-cut...hence the name spiral ham....sorry not trying to be a smart ass


----------



## ksblazer (Nov 26, 2012)

Great looking ham and I like all those ingredients that you used.

Going to give this a try for sure

Thanks for posting it along with the pic's


----------



## 30townsedan (Dec 11, 2012)

I did this Sunday. My wife and I wanted to do a trial run before we have guests on Christmas. 

I followed your instructions to the letter. I used cherry wood. It turned out great.

We _will_ be doing this again Christmas Day. 

We have my son’s friends from Southern Australia visiting for Christmas. It’s their first Christmas in the Northern Hemisphere and we want to show them Christmas here. This will be an important part. 

Now if it will just snow…

I took photos…they look just like your photos so why post?

Oh…and the leftovers…OMG! 

Need a bigger ham next time.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 12, 2012)

30Townsedan said:


> I did this Sunday. My wife and I wanted to do a trial run before we have guests on Christmas.
> 
> I followed your instructions to the letter. I used cherry wood. It turned out great.
> 
> ...


i am happy that it turned out great for you also!!


----------



## mpjmeyer (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 2 questions...

1. (Probably a dumb question but I am new to this) Do you smoke it in the foil pan?

2. Was this a green ham?


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 13, 2012)

mpjmeyer said:


> I have 2 questions...
> 
> 1. (Probably a dumb question but I am new to this) Do you smoke it in the foil pan?
> 
> ...


----------



## mpjmeyer (Dec 13, 2012)

Was it pre-smoked when you purchased it?


----------



## dward51 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all spiral sliced hams are pre-cooked.  Nothing wrong with a 2nd smoke to warm it up with your favorite special sauce.

Looks great!


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 13, 2012)

yes they are precooked...i just reheat them.


----------



## bus1982 (Dec 9, 2013)

I made this to your recipe yesterday! Very good, we will for sure be making it again! Thanks for posting it!



















20131208_1912281.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Dec 9, 2013


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 10, 2013)

that does look good...making me hungry for some spiral ham...


----------



## jsteel478 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will be doing this for Christmas


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just made this today, coming off the smoker in about 15 minutes. Looks exactly like everyone else's pics. Snuck a piece, tastes awesome! Thanks for the recipe / process :)


----------



## jekern1015 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sure can tell I'm new at this. I smoked a ham for dinner today using this post as my inspiration, maybe I should have read the directions a little better. My ham came full of smoke flavor a plus but it had a sour taste to it. One thing I noticed that I did different was I combined the syrup honey and brown sugar and poured that mix on top of the ham. Any suggestions on why it became sour to the taste.


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 30, 2013)

jekern1015 said:


> Sure can tell I'm new at this. I smoked a ham for dinner today using this post as my inspiration, maybe I should have read the directions a little better. My ham came full of smoke flavor a plus but it had a sour taste to it. One thing I noticed that I did different was I combined the syrup honey and brown sugar and poured that mix on top of the ham. Any suggestions on why it became sour to the taste.


was it sour or a bitter taste?  what type of smoker are you using?  i really can't see why there would be a sour flavor...every thing that is added to this is "sweet"...combining the syrup, honey and brown sugar is fine...the only thing i can really think of is you may have put "to much" smoke to it creating creosote...which will give your food a very bitter flavor..


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 30, 2013)

crpngdth2001 said:


> Just made this today, coming off the smoker in about 15 minutes. Looks exactly like everyone else's pics. Snuck a piece, tastes awesome! Thanks for the recipe / process :)


your welcome...i'm very happy that you enjoyed this


----------



## bigboy (Apr 16, 2014)

This looks amazing! So you did NOT keep the skewers in while it smoked?


----------



## roharris33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking good. I may have to try this out this weekend.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 18, 2014)

Bigboy said:


> This looks amazing! So you did NOT keep the skewers in while it smoked?


I also question as to why you would need to skewer the ham if it's going to be in a pan?


----------



## bus1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

The skewers allow you to fan out the ham so the glaze and brown sugar can get in between the slices better. It isn't necessary, just helpful


----------



## bigboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Did you add anything to the bottom of the pan?


----------



## bus1982 (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't Bigboy. I put the ham in the foil pan without any roasting rack or anything. Just did a ham today with a different glaze recipe. I used 1/3 cup grade A dark amber maple syrup and a stick of butter. Heated them in a saucepan over low heat until combined,then stirred in 2 tbsp of brown sugar. Heat just until combined,don't boil. Drizzle glaze over the ham and smoke for 3 hours or so.


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 21, 2014)

like bus 1982 said...i do keep the skewers in so i can fan the meat out


----------



## bus1982 (Apr 21, 2014)

It also helps the ham heat through a little quicker by fanning out the slices. I don't think 3 hours would get it warm all the way through if it were left together.


----------



## sk360 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting, made this today.  Smoked 3 hours with cherry then cranked Heat for the last hour to warm it up some as it was only 98* after 3 hours.  Came out amazing.













image.jpg



__ sk360
__ Jan 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sk360
__ Jan 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ sk360
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks Amazing Too

Gary


----------

